# اغرب واجمل المشروعات العملاقة التي اذهلت كوكب الارض ......برجاء التثبيت



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 فبراير 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء هذه دعوة لعمل قسم يختص بتناول كل المشاريع التي اذهلتنا ووقفنا امامها منهشين تلك المشاريع التي تتسارع الي الوصول الي عالم الواقع بسرعة البرق​ 
واود ان نجعل تلك الصفحات ذخرا لامتنا العربية لكل المشاريع التي اذهلتنا من صور وفيديوهات ومناقشات بين الاعضاء لتعم الفائدة


*سيتم طرح اية مناقشات خاصة بالموضوع فى الرابط التالى ان شاء الله
*​ 
مناقشات موضوع :اغرب واجمل المشروعات العملاقة التي اذهلت كوكب الارض ‏(




1 2)

----------------------------------------------------------------​ ونبدأها مع اهم المشاريع التي نشرها الاعضاء سابقا​ 
العضو : حسان 2​ 

*أكبر برج مقوس في البحرين*
*:*
*من الاحتمال يدخل موسوعة جيينس للأرقام القياسية*
*:*
*ليكون أكبر برج مقوس بالعالم*​ 
*حيث سيبدأ تنفيذ المشروع في المحرق بدولة البحرين*​ 



 





مع مشرفنا ابو الحلول​ 
برج السويد​ 




 




 




 




 




 




 


العضو : رمزي 2009​ 
البرج " المائل " في ابوظبي ​ 
صورة مجسم البرج​ 


​
​ 
​ 
​ 

البرج هو "كابيتال جيت" التابع لشركة أبوظبي الوطنية للمعارض والفائز بجائزة العام 2009 "سيتي سكيب الشرق الأوسط لأفضل مشروع تجاري مستقبلي" متفوقاً بذلك على مشاريع رئيسية أخرى في منطقة الشرق الأوسط وشمال إفريقيا .
تجاوز ارتفاع برج «كابيتال جيت» حالياً 150 متراً، أي أقل بـ 10 أمتار من الارتفاع النهائي له والبالغ 160 متراو حقق البرج درجة الميلان المطلوبه والبالغة 18 درجة، أي بمقدار يزيد بمعدل 14 درجة عن ميلان المعلم البارز برج بيزا المائل في ايطاليا​ 

مع ابو الافكار​ 

هذا اكبر فندق بالصين و يمكن أن يتسع 
حسب المعلومة لسكان قطر و البحرين كما ورد الخبر​ 



 
وين مهندسين الإنشائي​ 



 


العضو : mbakir 88​ 
برج بيزا المائل​ 

*



*​ 



وهذه هدية مني​ 



*صورة أطول برج في العالم ( برج دبي ) *​ 
_*



*_​ 





 



 



 



 

*صور برج خليفة في دبي اطول برج في العالم*​ 


 


أكبر كوبرى فى العالم (دبى)​ 




​ 



​ 



​ 


*افتتاح اطول كوبرى بحرى فى العالم فى شرق الصين*​ 













​ 
جياشينغ/ نينغبو، مقاطعة تشجيانغ اول مايو (شينخوا) تفتتح الصين اطول كوبرى بحرى فى العالم اليوم (الخميس) فى اطار جهودها لتعزيز الوحدة والتنمية الاقتصاديين فى دلتا نهر اليانغتسى. وستقام مراسم افتتاح الكوبرى وطوله 36 كم، ويمتد فوق خليج هانغتشو بالقرب من شانغهاى، بعد ظهر اليوم وسيفتح امام حركة المرور على اساس تجريبى فى منتصف الليل. ​ 



*كباري في اليابان + اطول كبري في العالم* ​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 
*وهذا اطول كوبري بالعالم مدري وين والله *
*



*​




ما عن اغرب المنشأت ​ 
فهذه منقولة​ 

1 ​ 

*البيت الأعوج في بولندا* The Crooked House Sopot , Poland ​ 





​ 
2.​ 
*بناية لولب الغابة في المانيا* Forest Spiral - Hundertwasser Building Darmstadt , Germany ​ 





​ 

3. ​ 

*بناية تور قلات فيقورس في اسبانيا *The Torre Galatea Figueras Spain ​ 





​ 


4.​ 

*قصر فردناندالمثالي في فرنسا* Ferdinand Cheval Palace a.k.a Ideal PalaceFrance ​ 







​ 

5. ​ 

بناية السلة في اوهايو الولايات المتحدة The Basket Building Ohio , United States ​ 






​ 


6.​ 

مكتبة مدينة كانساس العامة الولايات المتحدة Kansas City Public Library Missouri , United St​ 






​ 

7.​ 
مبنى الأعجوبة الولايات المتحدة Wonder works Pigeon Forge , TN , United States ​ 






​ 


8. ​ 
*مبنى البيئة 67 بكندا *Habitat 67 Montreal , Canada ​ 






​ 

9.​ 

ا*لبيوت المكعبة روتردام بهولندا*Cubic Houses Rotterdam , Netherlands ​ 






​ 

10.​ 

البيت المجنون دار الضيافة بفيتنام Hang Nga Guesthouse a.k.a Crazy House Vietnam ​ 






​*11.*
*بيت عقل برشلونة في اسبانيا**Mind House Barcelona , Spain *​ 
*



*​ 
*12*​ 
*البناية الراقصة في براغ بجمهورية التشيك** Dancing Building Prague , Czech Republic *​ 
*



*​ 
*13 *​ 
*بناية الغسيل اي كي اي في المكسيك**Calakmul building a.k.a La Lavadora a.k.a The Washing Mashine Mexico *​ 
*



*​ 
*14 *​ 
*بيت مغلاة تكساس الولايت المتحدة** Kettle House Texas , United States *​ 
*



*​ 
*15*​ 
*مبنى** المحكمة المدنية في مانشستر انقلترا **Manchester Civil Justice Centre Manchester , UK *​ 
*



*​ 
*16*​ 
*برج الكبسولة بطوكيو اليابان**Nakagin Capsule Tower Tokyo , Japan *​ 
*



*​ 
*17*​ 
*المصلى في الصخرة في ايرزونا الولايات المتحدة**Chapel in the Rock Arizona , United States *​ 
*



*​ 
*18*​ 
*بيت حجار القمار في البرتغال** Stone House Guimar?£es, Portugal *​ 
*



*​ 
*19*​ 
*بيت الحذاء بنسلفانيا الولايات المتحدة** Shoe House Pennsylvania , United States *​ 
*



*​ 
*20 *​ 
*البيت الغريب في جبال الألب** Weird House in Alps*​ 
*



*​ 
​انتظر منكم كل جديد لتصبح لدينا مكتبة من المشروعات العملاقة لمناقشتها والاستفادة منها


م/أيمن قنديل​


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (2 فبراير 2010)

والله بصراحة موضوع اكثر من ررررررررررررررررررائع فعلاً عندما كانت تأتيني بعض الإيميلات وتحتوي بعض هذه الصور يأتي في بالي تساؤلات عن كيفية التصميم الإنشائي لها لأن المعماريين خيالاتهم كبيرة ولكن الأهم كيف يستطيع المهندس الإنشائي أن يبدع ويضع الهيكل الإنشائي لهذه الأفكار
تحياتي وتقديري لجهودك الجبارة م.أيمن
ولعله يكون هناك اختيار أحد هذه المشاريع بداية وتبدأ المناقشات حولها
أسأل الله أن يوفقك لكل خير وان يشفي والديك ويمتعهم بالصحة والعافية وأن يطيل اعمارهم على طاعته ويحسن أعمالهم


----------



## رامي2000 (2 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الموضوع الجميل ولكن لمزيد من الفائدة نريد من الزملاء مناقشة بعض افكار هذه المشاريع إنشائيا مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.طاهر (2 فبراير 2010)

تسلم يااخي لان معلوماتك تفيد الكل في المنتدى


----------



## مهندس محمد سلامة (2 فبراير 2010)

مجهود عظيم ومتميز، شكرا


----------



## م . أبو بكر (2 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي أيمن تم التثبيت بناء على طلبك .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## إسلام علي (2 فبراير 2010)

التطاول في البنيان مذموم 
وأي عاقل يرى الوضع الآن يعرف أنه من باب العبث والتفاخر بالدنيا الزائلة 
وهناك أثر وإن كان لم يثبت يقول " إذا بنى الرجل داره فوق ثلاث طوابق نودي إلى أين يا فاسق " وأكرر لم تثبت صحته 
لكن بالجملة التطاول ـ كما هو واضح للمتوسمين {إن في ذلك لآيات للمتوسمين } ـ مجرد لعب


----------



## عزيز ملال (2 فبراير 2010)

[font=&quot]هذا جد رائع الله يعطيك العافية[/font]


----------



## رمزي2009 (3 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك يا المجهود الفعال


----------



## رمزي2009 (3 فبراير 2010)

*إتش كيو أو hq أول مبنى دائري في العالم في أبوظبي*


----------



## محمد 977 (3 فبراير 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووور*

مشكوووووووووووووور
الف الف الف شكر 
تسلم الأيادي 
ولكن نريد مخططات كاملة معمارية و إنشائية و إذا امكن دراسات كاملة بشكل تسلسلي لهذه المباني و أمثالها مع مناقشة كاملة لها من النواحي المعمارية و الإنشائية ......
مشكوووووووووووووور
الف الف الف شكر 
تسلم الأيادي


----------



## إسلام عبد المجيد (3 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس ايمن بس انا عايز اسال اني كطالب هندسه في احدي جامعات مصر المتميزه (هندسه شبين الكوم)بعد الانتهاء من دراستي لستطيع كمهندس مدني تنفيذ هذه الاشياء العملاقع ارجو الرد لانه هيفرق معايا كتيييير اوي من فضلك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (3 فبراير 2010)

بالطبع بامكانك تنفيذها فالذين نفذوها مهندسين مثلك بالضبط


----------



## رمزي2009 (3 فبراير 2010)

فندق علي شكل خاتم ألماس في أبوظبي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*Impossible Bridges in China..amazing*​ 
*screenshots*

_



_





​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
الروابط​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?nmzm2mtyzwm

http://www.mediafire.com/?ijjngjgmmgz

http://www.mediafire.com/?dmmtjnmnmnm

http://www.mediafire.com/?ritjwtnkkev​ 
الروابط منقولة​


----------



## حسان2 (3 فبراير 2010)

*Albeda tower - aldoha - qatar*

مجسم كما جاء في التصميم








صور حقيقية للبرج


























صور من سطح البرج "200 متر ارتفاع


----------



## اناستازيا (3 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على جهودك المبذولة بصراحة اكثر من رائعة وانا كمان اسألك لان طالبة هندسة في جامعة البصرة بالعراق يعني لمن اخلص دراستي كيف اقدر انفذ مثل هيج مشاريع عملاقة ممكن الرد


----------



## اناستازيا (3 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذه الجهود المبذولة بصراحة صور هذه التصماميم اكثر من رائعة لكن كمان انا عندي سؤال انا طالبة بكلية الهندسة يعني لمن اخلص دراستي هل استطيع ان انفذ هيج مشاريع عملاقة ارجو الرد


----------



## hema_eg (3 فبراير 2010)

حاجه مزهله جدااااااا وتحفه معمارية وانشائية فعلا ويا ريت لو في كتب او شروحات تفهمنا المنشائات دي من الناحيه الانشائة والمعمارية وكيفيه وضع النظام الانشائي


----------



## رمزي2009 (3 فبراير 2010)

*الابراج الدوارة*

الابراج تدور مرة واحدة كل سبعة ايام لكل شخص طابق ويمكنه التحكم بالدوران














البرج الدوار من الاعلى يظهر شكل الهلال المشع











فيديو عن البرج 

http://www.4shared.com/file/214529153/704fee8a/_____2.html


----------



## رمزي2009 (3 فبراير 2010)

*ابراج اشعة الشمس*







المشروع مستلهم من ميلان اشعة الشمس والتصميم لمهندسة امريكية من اصل عراقي


----------



## رمزي2009 (3 فبراير 2010)

*برج العربي*

برج العربي وهو اضخم مجسم يمثل رجل يلبس الزي العرب والمبنى موجه اتجاه القبلة


----------



## رمزي2009 (3 فبراير 2010)

*المدينة الطائرة*

مشروع المدينة الطائرة وهو قيد الدراسة


----------



## رمزي2009 (3 فبراير 2010)

*فندق تحت البحر*

فندق هايدروبوليس "Hydropolis "






يجري حالياً في امارة دبي تشييد أول فندق تحت الماء في العالم. ويتكون فندق «هايدروبوليس» من ثلاثة مرافق رئيسة، صالة برية مخصصة لاستقبال الضيوف، والمبنى الرئيس للفندق، ونفق لربط صالة الاستقبال بالفندق عبر قطار لتوصيل النزلاء، و220 جناحاً غائصاً تحت الماء.
ويعتبر الفندق من أكبر المنشآت المعاصرة في العالم المعاصر حيث يغطي مساحة 260 هكتاراً؛ أي نصف مساحة ميدان هايد بارك في لندن. يقول المهندس جوشيم هاوسر الذي قام بتصميم الفندق «إنه ليس مجرد مشروع، إنه ليس أقل من مدينة أحلام». وقد تضمن تصميم الفندق نظرة مستقبلية بحيث صمم على ان يكون أساسه تحت مستوى سطح البحر ب (20) متراً على الخط الساحلي لشاطئ الجميرا في دبي. 
ومن المتوقع ان يتم افتتاح الفندق الذي يبلغ إجمالي تكلفته 300 مليون دولار في نهاية عام 2007م ، وستجرى عليه تعديلات حتى يضاهي مجمع جولز فيرن الذي يُعد المبنى الأفخم والأجمل والأضخم في العالم بين المباني المنشأة تحت الماء.
أما المباني التي يمكن تشييد مثل هذا الصرح فيها فهي نادرة تعد على أصابع اليد الواحدة. ولا شك أنها لمعجزة ان يتم تشييد مثل هذا المبنى وسط هذه الرمال الصحراوية. ومن المتوقع ان تشهد منطقة الشرق الأوسط تشييد مثل هذه المباني الخارقة لاسيما في امارة دبي يقول هاوسر «تستحق امارة دبي مثل هذه الصروح العملاقة لأن سكانها ذوو عقول متفتحة وراقية ما جعل يتعايشون بمختلف مللهم ونحلهم ويتميزون بنكهة خاصة»..
أما الأرض التي سيتم تشييد هذه المنشأة فيها فترجع ملكيتها للشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم ولي عهد امارة دبي. وهي آخر ما يملكه الشيخ محمد من عقارات في هذه المنطقة الساحلية. 
والمشروع يعتبر نقلة بكل المقاييس ولعل هذا الحلم يكون أقرب للواقع ذا نظرنا للنجاحات الباهرة التي حققها الشيخ محمد من قبل في عالم المال والأعمال. فقد انشأ الشيخ محمد آل مكتوم حوالي 150شركة لدعم هذا المشروع الراقي العملاق.
قال هاوسر «لقد نظرنا في المنجزات التي حققها العديد من عمالقة الإنشاءات والتصاميم المائية في العالم، أمثال جولز فيرن وجيان غستو وغيرهما من المهندسين اليابانيين، فلم نجد من استطاع منهم تحقيق مثل هذا الحلم الكبير. ولعل هذا التحدي هو أكبر حافز لنا لجعل هذا الحلم واقعاً ماثلاً للناظرين. ذلك ان العيش تحت الماء فيه تحد كبير ويعتبر عملاً غير مسبوق».
واللافت ان فندق «هايدروبوليس» الأسطوري الذي يقع على شاطئ الجميرا، سوف يشتمل على مناظر للحياة البحرية لم تر العين مثلا قط..!


----------



## رمزي2009 (3 فبراير 2010)

*برج انارة في دبي*

برج أنارة ناطحة السحاب الجديدة 





















برج أنارة سيكون 125 طوابق ، وسوف يبلغ طوله نحو 700 متر. 
في مبنى متعدد الغرض سوف تضم 300 شقة ثمنها باهظ حقا ، واحدة منهم هي شقة والذي من المتوقع أن تصبح الأغلى في مدينة دبي ، مع حمام السباحة الخاص بها ، وارتفاع لرفع هذه الشقة الخالصة.


----------



## رمزي2009 (3 فبراير 2010)

*مدينة دبي الرأسية*

قل وداعاً لعصر ناطحات السحاب .. فقد بدأ عصر ناطحات النجوم

إلى أين سيصل معماريو القرن الواحد والعشرين .. ؟ .. لن تستطيع اجابة هذا السؤال لأن كل حدود الخيال تم كسرها فى هذه المدينة الرأسية .. مبنى شاهق الارتفاع .. ولو ان كلمة شاهق تعجز عن التعبير عن الارتفاع هنا ولا تكفى أيضاً للتعبير عن قوة الشهقة التى ستأخذ أنفاسك .. حين تعلم ارتفاعه

تخرجنا من الكلية كمعماريين ونحن نعلم ان برج سيزار تاور قد قهر برجى ماليزيا التوأمين ، ومارسنا المهنة ونحن نتطلع الى دبى تسابق ابراجها الواحد تلو الاخر برج سيزار وتعلوه ارتفاعا حتى وصل آخرها الى ارتفاع 1000 متر

وهو البرج Alburg ومنذ شهور أعلن الأمير الوليد بن طلال عن مفاجأه من الوزن الثقيل حين كشف النقاب عن برج الميل بارتفاع 1600 م والمزمع انشاؤه بجده .... 

انسى كل ذلك .. 


نعم إنساه تماماً

وودع عصر ناطحات السحاب 



فأطول بناء عرفه الانسان حتى الان وهو البرج يبدو قزماً صغيرا بجوار مدينة دبى الراسية التى يبلغ ارتفاعها 


2400 متر













هناك بالأعلى قرب الطرف الثانى من المدينة الرأسية حيث لا يكاد يوجد اكسجين وتكون درجات الحرارة منخفضة للغاية .. هناك ستشاهد نفس المناظر التى تراها من شباك الطائرة

ولكى تصعد الى هناك .. ما عليك الا ركوب قطار الرصاصة .. هكذا اسموه ... حيث يصعد بك 400 طابق هى عدد طوابق هذه المدينة الرأسية وهو يقف كل عشر دقائق او كل مائة طابق ... أو كل محطة قطار اذا كنت تفضل هذا التعبير ... لماذا مائة طابق .؟ الجواب بسيط حيث ان المدينة مقسمة الى اربع مجاورات رأسية كل واحدة تحتوى مائة طابق من المبنى وتنتهى ببلازا للمدينة تجتمع فيها الحدائق وكل انشطة التسوق والترفيه التى تتخيلها فى مدينة واضافة الى ذلك وحدات الخدمات والتحكم للمجاورة العليا وليس هذا وحسب .. بل بها محطات معالجة للمياه وللصرف الصحى ولن تتفاجأ بالطبع اذا ذكرت مهابط طائرات الهليكوبتر للشخصيات الهامة ..
وترتبط البلازا بعناصر الحركة الخاصة بكل قسم أفقى من اقسام المجاورة إذ أن المبنى أفقيا عبارة عن 6 اجزاء ثلاثة منها تلتف للاعلى مع عقارب الساعة وثلاثة تلتف عكسها وهكذا فى كل دور حتى الطابق المائة حيث البلازا التى وظيفتها التوزيع على الاقسام الافقية الستة اى انك تنتهى من القطار الراسى لتركب مصاعد عادية فى الاقسام الستة







هذه البلازات الاربعة والمبنى الذى يحتويها مع مسار القطار الرصاصة تشكل مبنى سابع وسط قلب المدينة راسيا وافقيا وتلتف حوله السته ابراج كما ذكرت ثلاثة مع عقارب الساعة وثلاثة عكسها ..

واذا علمنا ان ارتفاع الطابق 5 امتار فيكون الارتفاع المسكون من المبنى 2000 متر ويعلوه 400 متر أخرى من مولدات الطاقة بنوعيها الشمسى وطاقة الرياح ... 








تبقى مشكلة المشاكل لدى كل معمارى وهى مواقف السيارات وتوفيرها بشكل كاف وغيرمكلف .. عذرا على الكلمة الاخيرة فقد نسيها المصممون لهذا البرج تماماً .. ربما لأنهم من كوكب آخر .. فقد وفروا عدد 15 طابق تحت سطح الارض لمواقف سيارات آليه .. بمعنى انك لن تر المواقف ..كل ما عليك ان تنزل من سيارتك بالطابق الارضى وسيتولى نظام آلى روبوتى توزيع السيارة فى المكان المناسب وعندما تطلب سياراتك ستكون جاهزة عند المخرج بعد مغادرتك للقطار ... الذى لن يتأخر !!!

هذه الطوابق الخمسة عشر تحتل كامل مساحة قاعدة المبنى التى مساحتها مليون قدم مربع .. اى هناك 15 مليون قدم مربع من المواقف او 1.5 مليون متر مربع تقريبا .. ليس هذا فحسب بل انك لو كنت vip فسيعتنى نظام ألي بركن سيارتك فى احد طابقين فوق الارض مخصصين للصفوة


----------



## رمزي2009 (3 فبراير 2010)

*مدينه دبي الرياضيه*


----------



## رمزي2009 (3 فبراير 2010)

*مدينة دبي الثلجية*


----------



## رمزي2009 (3 فبراير 2010)

*مدينة الصقر للعجائب في دبي*

مدينة تضم عجائب الدنيا وشكلها جاي علي شكل الصقر


----------



## رمزي2009 (4 فبراير 2010)

*جزيرة النخلة*


----------



## رمزي2009 (4 فبراير 2010)

*فندق قصر الامارات*

افخم فندق في الامارات وموقعه في امارة ابوظبي


----------



## رمزي2009 (4 فبراير 2010)

*اكبر نافوره راقصة بالعالم بدبي*

نافورة برج دبي

نافورة راقصة وتتمثل وتتشكل على برج دبي العالمي وهو أطول برج في العالم
وستكون على ارتفاع اكثر من 150 متر 
بتكلفة 220 مليون دولار تقريبا

ومتوقع ان تكون من اوائل الانشطة السياحية لجذب الزوار والسياح العرب والاجانب
ويستهلك طرطشة الماء ما يقارب 22.000 جالون في الهواء

تنتهي أعمال البناء في نهاية عام 2009 مـ


----------



## رمزي2009 (4 فبراير 2010)

*مبنى التكنوسفير في دبي.. كوكبنا الكبير في مبنى صغير!*

ها نحن نعود مرة أخرى مع عجائب دبي المعمارية بهذه الكرة المدهشة لمبنى يحمل اسم التكنوسفير The Technoshpere الذي سيقع في قلب حديقة تكنولوجيا المعلومات في دبي. ولكن قبل أن نتحدث عن المبنى، ربما تكون هذه هي المرة الأولى التي تسمعون فيها اسم “حديقة تكنولوجيا المعلومات” في دبي، 










صاحب هذا العمل هو المعماري العالمي جيمس لوJames Law، الذي أراد من خلال هذا العمل أن يجسد نموذجاً للكرة الأرضية بأكملها في حاضرها ومستقبلها، فيما يخص العوالم المكتفية ذاتياً والعمارة الخضراء.





حيث ستكون الحياة داخل هذه الكرة شبيهة بالحياة داخل الكرة الأرضية التي تعتمد على نفسها في كل شيء، بدءاً من مصادر الطاقة المتجددة من خلال ألواح الطاقة الشمسية التي تغطي كرة التكنوسفير من كل الاتجاهات، وصولاً إلى إعادة تدوير المخلفات والمياه، وتطبيق سياسة ترشيد استهلاك المياه





وتحتوي التكنوسفير من داخلها على مكاتب وشقق سكنية، بجانب فندق ومناطق مفتوحة للترفيه.

الفكرة جيدة جداً، وكالعادة وبرغم الأزمة المالية العالمية، لا تزال دبي تبهرنا دائماً بما تحتضنه من مشاريع مدهشة!


----------



## رمزي2009 (4 فبراير 2010)

*مدينة دبي العائمة*

Floating City In Dubai المدينة العائمة - اخر صيحات دبي 

مدينة الزنبقة العائمة في دبي ، معظمنا قد سمع عن مدن الجزيرة التي يجري بناؤها في دبي ، ولكن ظهر مفهوم جديد للفنان فنسنت كاليبو للدولة مكتفية ذاتيا ، المدينة العائمة التي لن يكون هناك مشكلة البحث عن ارض للبناء عليها. "ستستفيد المدينة المستقبلية من جميع التكنولوجيات الصديقة للبيئة ، بما في ذلك توليد الطاقة من الشمس والرياح والمياه الثانية ، . ان نرى البناء في واحدة من هذه في أي وقت قريب ، ولكن لا ينبغي أن نندهش إذا رأينا في المستقبل القريب مثل هذه المدن ، على غرار مدن جزيرة في دبي ،


----------



## رمزي2009 (4 فبراير 2010)

*مسجد الشيخ زايد صرح إسلامي بارز في دولة الإمارات*

دفن أمامه قبل أن يكمل تشييده 
مسجد الشيخ زايد صرح إسلامي بارز في دولة الإمارات يعد ثالث أكبر مسجد في العالم وبتكلفة مليارين و167مليون درهم إماراتي 


يفتتح خلال شهر سبتمبر المقبل (2007م) مسجد الشيخ زايد بن سلطان الثاني في مدينة ابوظبي والذي يعد ثالث اكبر مسجد في العالم من حيث المساحة الكلية بعد الحرمين الشريفين بمساحة تبلغ (412،22) مترا مربعا بدون البحيرات العاكسة حوله وكذلك واحد من اكبر عشرة مساجد في العالم في حجم المسجد حيث تبلغ تكلفته الاجمالية مليارين و 167مليوناً درهماً . 
وكان المغفور له الشيخ زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان طيب الله ثراه قد وجه ببناء هذا المسجد في العام 1996ليكون صرحا اسلاميا يرسخ ويعمق الثقافة الاسلامية ومفاهيمها وقيمها الدينية السمحة ومركزا لعلوم الدين الاسلامي. 
وخلال تجوالنا داخل المسجد وساحاته الواسعة وملاحقة المتعددة اتضح لنا جليا هذ المعلم الاسلامي الضخم بقبابه الرئيسية الكبرى الثلاث عند قاعة الصلاة الرئيسية التي لم يسبق أن تم وجودها في تصاميم المساجد في العالم الإسلامي باستثناء العدد القليل منها. 
وحسب منظمة المؤتمر الاسلامي فان مركز الأبحاث للتاريخ والفنون والثقافة الإسلامية باسطنبول (ارسيكا) قد اكد على ان قبة المسجد الرئيسية تعتبر أكبر قبة في العالم حيث يبلغ ارتفاعها (83) مترا وبقطر داخلي يبلغ (8ر32) . 
وأوضح (ارسيكا) بان قبة المسجد التي تزن ألف طن زخرفت من الداخل بالجبس المقوى بالألياف صممه فنانون مغاربة بزخارف نباتية فريدة صممت خصيصا للمسجد بالاضافة الى كتابة آيات قرانية . 
ويصل عدد القباب في هذا المسجد (57) قبة مختلفة الأحجام تغطي الأروقة الخارجية والمداخل الرئيسية والجانبية وجميعها مكسوة من الخارج بالرخام الأبيض المتميز ومن الداخل بالزخارف المنفذة من الجبس التي قام بتنفيذها فنيون مهرة متخصصون بمثل هذا النوع من الأعمال 
ويصنف حجم المسجد من الناحية العمرانية ضمن أكبر عشرة مساجد في العالم الإسلامي وبطاقة استيعابية لعدد 40ألف مصلٍ لكافة أقسام مبنى المسجد كما أن من معالمه المميزة وجود أربعة مآذن في أركان الصحن الخارجي بارتفاع 107أمتار للمأذنة مكسية كاملة بالرخام الأبيض . 
وروعي في تصميم أرضية الصحن الخارجي للمسجد بان تكون بنظام بلاطات خرسانية ضخمة محمولة على ركائز خرسانية ومكسوة بأجود أنواع الرخام المزخرف بتصاميم نباتية ملونة وباستعمال الفسيفساء لتغطية مساحة الصحن بالكامل البالغة 17ألف متر مربع من ضمن أكبر المساحات المكشوفة الموجودة في المساجد بالعالم الإسلامي . 
كما يصل عدد الأعمدة داخل قاعة الصلاة الرئيسية (24) عمودا تحمل الأسقف والقباب الضخمة وصممت بحيث يكون العمود الواحد مقسما إلى أربعة ركائز تحمل العقود الحاملة للقباب وتم تكسية هذه الأعمدة بالرخام الأبيض المطعم بالصدف بأشكال وردية ونباتية مما يجعلها تضفي جمالا ورونقا في القاعة .. 
أما عدد أعمدة الصحن الخارجي الموجودة بالأروقة المحيطة بالصحن فيبلغ الفا و 48عمودا مكسيا بالرخام المطعم بالأحجار شبه الكريمة وبتصميميات نباتية وأزهار ملونة ولها تيجان معدنية مطلية بالذهب. 
وقد احيطت الاروقة الخارجية للمسجد ببحيرات مائية تعكس واجهات المسجد مما يضيف إليه تميزا من الناحية التصميمية وارضياتها مكسوة بالرخام الأبيض مع استعمال رخام أخضر في الممرات التي تؤدي إلى الصحن كما روعي بان تكون أعمدة الأروقة الخارجية من الرخام الأبيض المطعم بالأحجار شبه الكريمة ويقوم بتثبيتها عمال مهرة استقدموا خصيصا من الهند بالإضافة إلى تاج الأعمدة والمصمم بشكل رأس نخلة من الألمنيوم المذهب. 
واوضحت المهندسة خولة السليماني مديرة المشروع بان العمل في بناء هذا المسجد بدأ العام 1998ليصبح حاليا على مشارف نهايته فريدا بطرازه من الناحية المعمارية والإنشائية ويمثل صرحا حضاريا إسلاميا يتناسب مع التطور المعماري الحالي في دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة ويتماشى مع أحدث نظم البناء الموجود في العالم من حيث الحجم والتصميم . 
وقالت ان بناء المسجد تم على مرحلتين الأولى شملت أعمال الأساسات والهيكل الخرساني والثانية شملت أعمال التشطيبات والزخرفة الإسلامية الخارجية والداخلية حيث يقوم على تسيير الأعمال أجهزة فنية من عشرة مهندسين من كافة الاختصاصات يمثلون دائرة البلديات والزراعة وجهازاً فنياً متكاملاً من جميع الاختصاصات لاستشاري إدارة المشروع (هيل انترناشيونال إنك) وجهازاً فنياً متكاملاً من جميع الاختصاصات للاستشاري الرئيسي للمسجد (هالكرو العالمية) ومهندسين متخصصين لاستشاريين ثانويين لأعمال الزخرفة الداخلية والإلكتروميكانيك وجهاز المقاول الرئيسي والذي يتألف من مهندسين متخصصين في كافة مجالات الإنشاء بالإضافة إلى عدد 2000عامل تقريبا يقومون بأعمال التنفيذ . 
وحسب المهندسة خولة فإن تكلفة المرحلة الأولى من التنفيذ بلغت 750مليون درهم تقريبا والقيمة المعتمدة للمرحلة الثانية مليار و 267مليون درهم وقيمة تكلفة الأعمال الخارجية للموقع 150مليون درهم . 
ويعد المسجد معلما متميزا من معالم مدينة أبوظبي حيث حرصت دائرة البلديات والزراعة على اختيار أحدث أنواع الأنظمة المتعلقة بالإضاءة والتي تتناسب مع أهمية المشروع وكذلك أحدث أجهزة الإضاءة على مستوى العالم ومن هذه الأجهزة الثريات حيث تم عمل تصاميم خاصة لها تتناسب وحجم المسجد والزخارف المستخدمة به بحيث تشكل وحدة متناغمة الاشكال والالوان. 
وتعد الثريات المعدة للمسجد الاضخم عالميا من حيث الحجم ونوع المواد المستخدمة لها وتم التعاقد مع إحدى كبريات الشركات العالمية المتخصصة في صناعة الثريات وصناعة الكريستال حيث يبلغ عدد الثريات في المسجد سبع ثريات مختلفة الأحجام والألوان. 
وكان معالى خلفان غيث المحيربي رئيس دائرة البلديات والزراعة قد وقع اتفاقية مع شركة فاوستك الالمانية بتكلفة 30مليونا و 200الف درهم تقوم الشركة بموجبها بتصميم وتركيب الثريات للمسجد . 
وأكد معالي خلفان المحيربي ان التوقيع على هذه الاتفاقية يأتى بتوجيهات من صاحب السمو الشيخ خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان رئيس الدولة (حفظه الله) والفريق أول سمو الشيخ محمد بن زايد آل نهيان ولى عهد ابوظبى نائب القائد الاعلى للقوات المسلحة بتزويد مسجد الشيخ زايد باحدث وافضل التجهيزات والخدمات اللازمة بحيث تكون منسجمة مع تصميمه الداخلي والالوان المتميزة وسجاد الصلاة . 
ويتم تصنيع السجادة حاليا بواسطة شركة سجاد إيران ويوجد في السجادة عدد (3) ميداليات قطر الميدالية الكبيرة منها حوالي 20مترا ملونة ب (25) لونا . 
وألحق بالزاوية الشرقية الشمالية والشرقية الجنوبية وبمستوى منسوب أرضية صحن المسجد اماكن الوضوء ودورات المياه والمكونة من 80دورة مياه بالإضافة إلى عدد 100نقطة وضوء تقريبا وكان قد تم رفع منسوب المسجد بناء على أمر من المغفور له الشيخ زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان إلى مستوى (9) أمتار عن مستوى الشارع بحيث يمكن مشاهدة المسجد من أية زاوية ممكنة وعلى أية مسافة خاصة من الطرقات المحيطة به . وقد دفن أمام هذا المسجد جثمان المغفور له بإذن الله الشيخ زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان مؤسس دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة.







عرضت في طهران امس اكبر سجادة في العالم صنعت خصيصا لمسجد المغفور 

له بإذن الله الشيخ زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان في مدينه أبوظبي. وبلغت مساحة 

السجادة 5 آلاف و700 متر مربع واستغرق العمل بها 12 شهرا. وقال مدير 

شركة السجاد الايرانية ان 1200 حائك عملوا في هذه 






















مسجد الشيخ زايد من الداخل


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 فبراير 2010)

*أجمل الجسور في اليابان*

السلام عليكم
استكمالا للمشاركات السابقة اقدم لكم اجمل الجسور في اليابان


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 فبراير 2010)

*Cobra Tower in Kuwait*

السلام عليكم
Cobra Tower in Kuwait


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (4 فبراير 2010)

*انتهى عصر ناطحات السحاب*

انتهى عصر ناطحات السحاب
بدأ الآن عصر الجنون ناطحات النجوم و انتهى عصر ناطحات السحاب
أكبر برج تم تصميمه وراح يبنى في اليابان

بطول 4 كلم وليس 800 متر ..

إرتفاع البرج : 4000 م ( 4 كم ) 
عدد الطوابق : 800 طابق
المساحة: ضعف ولاية تكساس
مدة الإنجاز: تصل إلى 30 عاما. 
يستوعب من السكان : 500,000 الى 1,000,000 شخص could live
أطلق عليه اسم (X - seed tower ) 
وسيتم تشييده في خليج طوكيو على شكل جبل يشبه جبل فوجي ياما الشهير 
ووصفت بعض الشركات الهندسية والاستشارية البرج بأنه «عمل مجنون»

لأنه يجنح إلى مستويات غير معقولة لم تصل إليها التقنيات الهندسية والمعمارية في العالم كله.
























فأين المهندسين الإنشائيين أعتقد انه تحدي لكل فروع الهندسة


----------



## eng_maged (4 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
انا احب ان اتقدم بجزير الشكر والعرفان الى المهندس ايمن 
سأل المولى عز وجل ان ينفعه بما علمه
واقول عندما اشاهد مثل هذه الغرائب اعلم يقينا ان هناك الاكثر دهاشه ولما لا وان فوق كل ذى علم عليم واعلم ايضا ان الله عز وجل عنده الاكثر من ذالك واتذكر فضل الله علينا جميعا.ولكن؟
احزن كثيرا لــــ اننا لسنا كمصريين نستطيع عمل مثل هذه الغرائب عندنا
ثانيا اننا هل من عندنا من المهندسين يصل بفكره الى هذا التصميم معماريا اولا 
ثم من السهل ان يتم تنفيذه انشائيا
وانا اقول الى السيد القائل بأن مثل هذا العمل يعد عبثا وتمسك بالدنيا اقولا له لما لا ونحن المسلمون اصحاب السياده فى كل شى منذ عصر الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم) والى ان يرث الله الارض ومن عليها فمن واجبنا ان نكون نحن المسلمون اول أناس اصحاب مثل هذه الصنائع يجب ان نكون دائما عندنا اليقين بأننا الأفضل فى كل شى كمسلمين

وجزززززززاكم الله خيررررررررررررررا

امجد محمد على خميس


----------



## karamsafaa (5 فبراير 2010)

واللله موضوع حلو 
مشكوووور


----------



## بوسكابوسي (5 فبراير 2010)

بجد والله كل المنشات دي جامدا جدا وهما دول مهندسي مدني فعلا


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (5 فبراير 2010)

أيه الجماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال ده 

تسلم أيديكم


----------



## eslamy ser 7ayti (7 فبراير 2010)

شكرا علي الصور الجميله والمفيده


----------



## d0dy (7 فبراير 2010)

جميل ماشاء الله الله اكبر اتمني من الله عزوجل ان اصبح من كبر مصممي المشاريع في العالم


----------



## azeez3500 (8 فبراير 2010)

شكرا علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## shakawa_h (9 فبراير 2010)

رائع ونرجو المذيد......


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي تلك المشاركات الاكثر من رائعة وانتظروني في المزيد


----------



## فارس جلال الدين (11 فبراير 2010)

حياك الله على هذا المجهود الكبير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد يوسف كبور (11 فبراير 2010)

شكرا" لكل من ساهم باعداد هذه الفقرات الممتعة ونقول علم الانسان مالم يعلم


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (11 فبراير 2010)

اللهم علمنا ماينفعنا وانفعنا بما تعلمنا
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (11 فبراير 2010)

نسال الله ان يجعل الجميع بهذا المستوى من العطاء الجزيل
واللهم اهدنا الصراط المستقيم


----------



## mbakir88 (11 فبراير 2010)

مشكور كتير اخ ايمن على التوليفه الجميله
وفقك الله


----------



## hossameno (11 فبراير 2010)

انا ارشح هذا الموضوع كافضل موضوع فى المنتدى


----------



## eng.3laa (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكور بالفعل صور رائعة جدا وهذه صورة اخرى


----------



## salahsaif (14 فبراير 2010)

والله تسلم فعلا والله موضوع اكثر من رائع 
وتسلم ايدك 
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## rawan_2010 (14 فبراير 2010)

مشكور والله وصور مذهله فعلا


----------



## just imagine (14 فبراير 2010)

والله يا بشمهندس انت باشا


----------



## م/غيلان (15 فبراير 2010)

مشكورين على هدا الجهد


----------



## ابوراكان عليان (15 فبراير 2010)

هوس عمراني برأي غير مفيد


----------



## ابومضوي (15 فبراير 2010)

تشكروا يااخوة علي هذا العمل الجميل الذي يعكس مدي التطور الذي تم في مجال الانشاءات اذ في كل فترة نري الجديد المبتكر ومابرج خليفة ببعيد عن الاذهان ,, ولكم الشكر اجزله.


----------



## المهندسة2010 (16 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## وليد بابكر (17 فبراير 2010)

ياللروعة , مشاريع عظيمة تؤكد عظمة الهندسة


----------



## قمر برلين (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرا الك على المجهود الرائع عنجد انه شئ جميل ورائع تفتخر فييه كل الانسانيه


----------



## قمر برلين (17 فبراير 2010)

انا اسمي فادي وانا بحكيلكم قصتي وانا جالس هنا في جامعتي جامعة النجاح الوطنيه فلسطين 
انا خلصت التوجيهه بمعدل 89.5 بحمد الله وكنت احلم ان اصبح معماريا قديرا يفتخر به اهلي وخاصة وفلسطين عامه هذا كان حلمي منذ الصغر ونزلت الدفعه الاولى من الهندسه ولم اكن موجود فيها وبعد ذلك نزلت الدفعه الثانيه من المقبولين ولم اكن مسجل فيها ولكن قد بقي الدفعه الثالثه 
وفي احدا الايام كان هناك امتحان قدرات لطلاب الجدد فذهبت الى رئيس قسم العماره وقلت له بأني سوف انزل في الدفعه الثاله ان شاء الله واليوم هناك امتحان قدرات ولا يعاد اطلاقا فكتب لي ورقه سمحت لي بان ادخل الامتحان ودخلته ولكني تفاجأت بان الامتحان كان صعبا جدا جدا مع العلم بني حلمت ان ادخل العماره حبا بها وليس لمواهبي وقدراتي فأنا لا اجيد الرسم جيدا وبعد عدة ايام نزلت الدفعه الثاله ومن ذلك اليوم اعيش حياة الاحباط والياس ليومنا هذا حيث لم اكن مسجل فيها ولذلك دخلت كلية العلوم أملا مني ان ادخل كلية الهندسه حيث اريد ان اعيد ماه في التوجيهه (البكالوريا)لكي يصبح معدلي 89.7 اخر معدل تطلبه كلية الهندسه وبعد هذا كله اكتشفت بأن لدي حلم جديد حيث اتفقنا انا وصديق عمري بان نذهب هندسه مدنيه ونفتح شركه والله مسير الامور والان ايها الذي تقرا رسالتي انت لا تعرف مدى احتياجي لرأيك فأنا انسان مثلي مثلك وقولي لي ماذا افعل هل 
ابقى في كلية العلوم واتخصص رياضيات الماده المبدع فيها منذ الصغر 
ام ادخل هندسه معماريه دون قدارتي واحقق حلمي منذ الصغر 
ام ادخل الهندسة المدنيه واحقق حلمي الجديد انا وصاحبي 
اتمنى ان تساعدوني من كل قلبكم


----------



## قمر برلين (17 فبراير 2010)

ان الياس يأكلني تدريجيا ارجو منك ان تساعدوني ليس شفقة ولكنه نصحا تاخذ ثواب علييه من ربنا العظيم


----------



## محمد يوسف مسلم (17 فبراير 2010)

بجد صور رائه ونفسي في تصميم برج دبي (لا ءاله الا الله)


----------



## محمد يوسف مسلم (17 فبراير 2010)

بجد مجموعه رائعه من الابراج


----------



## فراس الكبيسي (17 فبراير 2010)

الاخ اسلام عبد المجيد السلام عليكم
نعم تستطيع ولكن ابحث عن مهندس مصمم مقتدر يعلمك كيف تصطاد السمكة ولايهديك ايها مباشرة.
وكذلك اقرء وتابع ولاتبتعد كثيرا عن مبادى الهندسة الانشائيية فهي عدتك
مع التقدير 
اخوكم المهندس الاستشاري
فراس الكبيسي
العراق - بغداد


----------



## mohammadshahin (17 فبراير 2010)

رائع جدا جدا جدا


----------



## نور الحب (18 فبراير 2010)

*حلو اوى كل المشاريع دى وكمان المهندسين الى قامو بالتنفيذ مذهلين اوى

*


----------



## نور الحب (18 فبراير 2010)

قمر برلين قال:


> انا اسمي فادي وانا بحكيلكم قصتي وانا جالس هنا في جامعتي جامعة النجاح الوطنيه فلسطين
> انا خلصت التوجيهه بمعدل 89.5 بحمد الله وكنت احلم ان اصبح معماريا قديرا يفتخر به اهلي وخاصة وفلسطين عامه هذا كان حلمي منذ الصغر ونزلت الدفعه الاولى من الهندسه ولم اكن موجود فيها وبعد ذلك نزلت الدفعه الثانيه من المقبولين ولم اكن مسجل فيها ولكن قد بقي الدفعه الثالثه
> وفي احدا الايام كان هناك امتحان قدرات لطلاب الجدد فذهبت الى رئيس قسم العماره وقلت له بأني سوف انزل في الدفعه الثاله ان شاء الله واليوم هناك امتحان قدرات ولا يعاد اطلاقا فكتب لي ورقه سمحت لي بان ادخل الامتحان ودخلته ولكني تفاجأت بان الامتحان كان صعبا جدا جدا مع العلم بني حلمت ان ادخل العماره حبا بها وليس لمواهبي وقدراتي فأنا لا اجيد الرسم جيدا وبعد عدة ايام نزلت الدفعه الثاله ومن ذلك اليوم اعيش حياة الاحباط والياس ليومنا هذا حيث لم اكن مسجل فيها ولذلك دخلت كلية العلوم أملا مني ان ادخل كلية الهندسه حيث اريد ان اعيد ماه في التوجيهه (البكالوريا)لكي يصبح معدلي 89.7 اخر معدل تطلبه كلية الهندسه وبعد هذا كله اكتشفت بأن لدي حلم جديد حيث اتفقنا انا وصديق عمري بان نذهب هندسه مدنيه ونفتح شركه والله مسير الامور والان ايها الذي تقرا رسالتي انت لا تعرف مدى احتياجي لرأيك فأنا انسان مثلي مثلك وقولي لي ماذا افعل هل
> ابقى في كلية العلوم واتخصص رياضيات الماده المبدع فيها منذ الصغر
> ...


على فكرة مش كل الى عايزينه نقدر ننجح فية وانت خليك مكانك مع الرياضيات الى انت بتقول مبدع فيها وهى اكيد افضل ليك كمان انت بتقول انت مش اوى فى الرسم طب لية تدخل مجال انت مش اوى فية حتى لو كنت بتحبة وطالما فى مجال انت موهوب فية لية تضيع قدراتك


----------



## نور الحب (18 فبراير 2010)

على فكرة اكيد انت مش هتكون فرحان اذا دخلت هندسة وفشلت


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (18 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الصور المبهرة 
لكننى بهذه الاعمال عرفت ان يوم القيامة قد قرب
فقد قال رب العزة فى محكم التنزيل (( 0000 حتى إذا أخذت الأرض زخرفها وازينت وظن أهلها أنهم قادرون عليها أتاها أمرنا ليلا ً أو نهاراً فجعلناها حصيدأ كأن لم تغن بالأمس 000000 )) سورة يونس الاية 24


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (18 فبراير 2010)

الاخ فادى
انا افضل لك ان تبقى مع الرياضيات مادمت متفوق بها 
قد تصبح من احد علماء الرياضيات فينفع الله بك الاسلام والمسلمين 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## قمر برلين (18 فبراير 2010)

شكرا الكم جميعا 
بس المصيبه الكبرى اذا رحت رياضيات فسوف اتخرج من الجامعه لكي اتخرج واشتغل مدرس رياضيات مع راتب صغير كثثيييير وانا ايضا اعطيت صاحبي وعد انو انرووح هندسه مع بعض ان شاء الله ونفتح شركة منا انسميها طموح 
شكرا لكل من نصحني والى من لم ينصحني


----------



## osamanouri (20 فبراير 2010)

*العجائب*

مشكور جدا 
العجائب القديمة شئ لا يصدق اما الجديد فوارد بس التقنيات و العلوم الحديثة
جعله الله في ميزان حسانتك 
:14:


----------



## smsm ahmed (21 فبراير 2010)

والله بجد جامد
شكرا على المشاريع


----------



## روان عبدالله رضوان (21 فبراير 2010)

يعطيكم الف عافية
عمل رائع


----------



## مهندس احمد بغدادي (21 فبراير 2010)

الله الله الله على كل الجمال والابداع ده مقدرش اقول الا حسبى الله فى الناس اللى هنا المهندسين اللى صمموا الابراج دة والبيوت العجيبه دة احنا حتى منعرفش نقلدهم للأسف ربنا يباركلهم ويعلمنا من علمه


----------



## محمودشمس (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جدا


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (22 فبراير 2010)

لكم جزيل الشكر ونتمنى منكم المزيد


----------



## م.أسماء اليكس (22 فبراير 2010)

مهندس / أيمن شكرا جدااااااا لك على الموضوع الرائع ده
وفعلا حلم كل مهندس انه يشارك في مشروع رائع وعملاق بالشكل ده
وياريت فعلا لو عمالقة الهندسة والمشرفين في الملتقى هنا يحاولوا واحنا معاهم نعمل تصميم وتحليل انشائي لمنشأ من دول
ده هيكون مفيد جدااااااااا لكل المهندسين اللي بيبدأوا زيي والطلبة اللي نفسهم يشاركوا في مشروع بالروعة دي
وأخيرا جزاك الله خيرا م.أيمن


----------



## descovery_2000 (22 فبراير 2010)

اعتقد ان طريق ال high way الذي يمر في بناية قديمة في الصين 
طلب من المصممة المعمارية سها حداد وعملت هذا التصميم دون تهديم البناية القديمة وحصلت على جائزة احسن مصممة معمارية


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (22 فبراير 2010)

قمر برلين قال:


> شكرا الكم جميعا
> بس المصيبه الكبرى اذا رحت رياضيات فسوف اتخرج من الجامعه لكي اتخرج واشتغل مدرس رياضيات مع راتب صغير كثثيييير وانا ايضا اعطيت صاحبي وعد انو انرووح هندسه مع بعض ان شاء الله ونفتح شركة منا انسميها طموح
> شكرا لكل من نصحني والى من لم ينصحني



الاخ العزيز قمر برلين :
كنت منذ صغري أحلم ان أصبح طبيباً مثل اخي الأكبر و زملائي الأكبر 
و لكن شاءت الأقدار أن يكون معدلي غير مؤهل للطب بل للهندسة الكهربائية 
ثم قمت بإعادة الدراسة الثانوية لكي أحصل على معدل أعلى يؤهلني لكلية الطب 
و لكن كان معدلي يناسب كلية الهندسة المدنية فقلت الحمد لله هذا من الله 
و دخلت الهندسة المدنية و تخرجت و الآن بعد 15 سنة من التخرج و حتى من بداية دخولي الهندسة 
سرت على ان الخير من الله و ما أزال و فعلاً كانت لي الخير
لذلك استخر و توكل على الله و احب ما أنت قادم عليه مهما كان و لكن انصحك بالهندسة المدنية 
و الله الموفق


----------



## زاد أحمد (22 فبراير 2010)

abo alafkar قال:


> الاخ العزيز قمر برلين :
> كنت منذ صغري أحلم ان أصبح طبيباً مثل اخي الأكبر و زملائي الأكبر
> و لكن شاءت الأقدار أن يكون معدلي غير مؤهل للطب بل للهندسة الكهربائية
> ثم قمت بإعادة الدراسة الثانوية لكي أحصل على معدل أعلى يؤهلني لكلية الطب
> ...



أهلا أخ أبو الأفكار , كيف الحال:56:
نفس حلمي كان من الصغر أيضا, لكن الحمد لله لم أندم على اختياري للهندسة المدنية, 
على ذكر الطبيب, ومين قال نحن لسنا أطباء:81:, بالطبع لسنا أطباء للناس ولكن أطباء البنايات التي يسكنها الناس:7:, وما أظن هذا أقل شأنا ومسؤولية الطبيب, خاصة للمهندسين المصممين في المناطق الزلزالية, فخطر الانهيار يهدد كل سكان العمارة أو البناية :70:وليس مريض واحد كما هو مع الطبيب,
بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## ahmed_civil84 (23 فبراير 2010)

الله عليك , حقيقة شي راقي هذه المشاريع وانا حقيقة اطمح لان تكون هكذا مشاريع في بلدي العراق وانا كمهندس مدني اتمنى اعمل فيها . مايكل كورليون .ahmed_civil84


----------



## محمدفؤاداحمد (23 فبراير 2010)

متشكر جدا يا باشمهندس بجد اجمل من كده ماشفتش ربنا يكرمك ويجزيك عنا كل خير ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد لطيف الكربولي (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرااا على هذه الصور


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (23 فبراير 2010)

*لا املك الا ان اقول يا للروعة ونرجوا المزيد مشكورين*


----------



## عبدالله العمامى (24 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخى الفاضل على هذه المعلومات المهمة للمهندس المعمارية و المدنية 
الله ينور عليك


----------



## روان عبدالله رضوان (24 فبراير 2010)

الى الاخ "قمر برلين"
انا برايي تكمل بالرياضيات وانا متأكدة انه في بضع سنوات رح تكون حصلت على درجة الدكتوراه
وتكون دكتور يفيد الامة كلها بالعلم
بدل ما تضيع عمرك بمتاهات التوجيهي
والله يوفقك


----------



## حكيم2010 (24 فبراير 2010)

مجهود كبير 
يستحق الشكر


----------



## سوسن2278 (25 فبراير 2010)

*[font=&quot]هذا جد رائع الله يعطيك العافية[/font]*​


----------



## geniusnsm (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك من علمه وفضله


----------



## الأعصرللمقاولات (26 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا موضوع اكثر من شيق


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 فبراير 2010)

تم تثبيت الموضوع فى هذا الرابط بعض الوقت ثم يعاد تثبيته بعد ذلك ان شاء الله كما كان حين توفر مكان للتثبيت بسبب كثرة المواضيع المثبتة الموجودة حاليا

*مثبــت:* موضوع كتب شامل : كودات هندسية، كتب بالإنجليزية، كتب بالفرنسية، مكتبة هندسية ضخمة


----------



## احمد الدمينى (27 فبراير 2010)

صور جامدة جداااااااااااا


----------



## faten11 (3 مارس 2010)

_ررررررررائع بس كيف ممكن احصل على المساقط لهذه الابنية و لكم جزيل الشكر_


----------



## mohamedsamy (5 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير معلومات مفيدة و صور شيقة


----------



## أيمن سيف الدين (9 مارس 2010)

مدهش حدا تدل على عظمة الهندسة وقدرة الخالق على ايدى عباده وما اتيتم من العلم الا قليلا


----------



## ابو الكرم1 (9 مارس 2010)

رائع جدا . الله يزيد ويبارك , علم الانسان ما لم يعلم وكله بمشيئة الله


----------



## eng.atheer (11 مارس 2010)

*شكرا لك المجهود الفعال الطيب ..........................وجزاك الله خيرا..............وارجو ان توخد هذة المشاريع ..............وبيان كيفية العمل والتنفيذ*​


----------



## algos (15 مارس 2010)

thank you...good image


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (16 مارس 2010)

فعلا هذه المباني اعجوبة


----------



## ابوعامر81 (20 مارس 2010)

صور جميله للمباني تسلم ايدكم 
مشششششششششششكورين علي مجهودكم


----------



## مجاهد عمر (20 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووؤر


----------



## eng.ha (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك على المعلومات الجميلة ........


----------



## m66666677 (22 مارس 2010)

wow, that's great


----------



## صالح الحدي (4 أبريل 2010)

الف الف الف شكر على الصور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس ناصرالعراقي (15 أبريل 2010)

حب قلبي والله لطيف وراقي كلامك


----------



## halim82 (15 أبريل 2010)

جااااااااااامده جدا الصور دي


----------



## civilenginero (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرا" ليك يا باشا 
ان شاء الله اول مبنى هاقوم بتصميمه يبقى حاجه جامده كده


----------



## wahid69 (16 أبريل 2010)

thank you Mr. Aeman


----------



## المهندسة شجن (16 أبريل 2010)

تصامييم رائعة ..اتمنى نقل الموضوع للمنتدى العام ايضا


----------



## civil_eng1184 (18 أبريل 2010)

سبحان الله الواحد بيقعد يفكر لما بنشوف المنشآت والبنايات اللي صممها ونفذها الإنسان بيقول ياترى امال جنة رب العالمين هيكون فيها ايه اللي قيل عنها |( فيها ما لا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر)
الله المستعان
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## محمد عصام1989 (19 أبريل 2010)

راااااائع جداااا....ننتظر المزيد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## master4san (19 أبريل 2010)

Its fantastic


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 أبريل 2010)

*انتظروني في الجديد*​


----------



## halim82 (21 أبريل 2010)

جامدة جدا الصور دي يا هندسة ومتنساش برج جدة الجديد


----------



## salah_6666 (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ahmedibrah (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك اوى


----------



## احمد الشوبرى (22 أبريل 2010)

موضوع ممتاز ............................ الف شكر.


----------



## راشد يوسف (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (9 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الردود الجميلة


----------



## m66666677 (9 مايو 2010)

wow , that's great


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (9 مايو 2010)

مجهود رائع رائع رائع 
و
الصور فوق الخيــــال


----------



## علي الوائلي (10 مايو 2010)

سبحان خالق العقل الذي ابتدع كل هذا


----------



## محمد يوسف مسلم (4 أغسطس 2010)

زياده مشكور بس ياريت لو حد قدر يحصل السيستم الانشائي يبقي جزاه الله خير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (9 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا علي الردود الجميلة*​


----------



## m66666677 (9 أغسطس 2010)

هناك مشروع سيقام في دبي وفي موسكو لناطحة سحاب متحركة ،، اعتقد ان هذا الذي سيبهر العالم كله وهذه صوره له


----------



## mustafa alsabbagh (9 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## albsqlony (10 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (22 سبتمبر 2010)

محمد يوسف مسلم قال:


> زياده مشكور بس ياريت لو حد قدر يحصل السيستم الانشائي يبقي جزاه الله خير





علي الوائلي قال:


> سبحان خالق العقل الذي ابتدع كل هذا





eng.mo3taz قال:


> مجهود رائع رائع رائع
> و
> الصور فوق الخيــــال





m66666677 قال:


> wow , that's great





راشد يوسف قال:


> شكرا جزيلا





احمد الشوبرى قال:


> موضوع ممتاز ............................ الف شكر.





ahmedibrah قال:


> شكرا لك اوى





salah_6666 قال:


> شكرا على المجهود الرائع




جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedislam44 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم على الموضوع الرائع ......
وصور جميلة......


----------



## eng_ank2013 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mostafammy (26 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد يوسف مسلم (27 يناير 2011)

نفسي اصممها انشائي


----------



## طالب الشفاعه (27 يناير 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر اخى الكريم ولكن بالله عليك كيف يمكننى ان انزل هذه الصور بجهازى


----------



## ابو العطا (4 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ونرجو فعلا مناقشه احد هذه المنشات انشائيا 
وشكرا


----------



## حسن بناء (4 فبراير 2011)

موظوع رااااااااااائع جدا
عاشت ايدك اخي الكريم


----------



## طأطا (5 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الموضوع الجميل ولكن لمزيد من الفائدة نريد من الزملاء مناقشة بعض افكار هذه المشاريع إنشائيا مشكووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (5 فبراير 2011)

الله ينور يا هندسة ويزيدك علم


----------



## elserafy (5 فبراير 2011)

المشكلة الاكبر هي مش تصميمه المشكلة الاكبر في كيفية تنفيذ 
{عَلَّمَ الإِنْسَانَ مَا لَمْ يَعْلَمْ}


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (6 فبراير 2011)

ايه الجمال ده يا هندسة ويكتر من امثالك


----------



## jsce (14 مارس 2011)

بارك الله لك موضوع جميل جدا!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (15 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## شجن بغداد (16 مارس 2011)

:63::79:شكرا على هدة الموسعة الاكثر من رائعةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
واتمنى ان تكون هدة الابنية في عالمنا العربي 
:3::11:مع جزيل الشكر---------------------------------------------------------------:68::2::63:


----------



## ابو أحمد دلول (17 مارس 2011)

شكراً للمهندس / ايمن قنديل 
و هذا من العمارة في الأرض و هم مبدأ أول كلمة ( أقرأ ) = تعلم


----------



## ابو أحمد دلول (17 مارس 2011)

:1:نبدأ القيادة العلمية


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (20 مارس 2011)

موضوع رائع جدا فعلا كما ذكر احد الاخوة عندماأري مبنى مثل هذا أتسائل عن كيفية التصميم الانشائي له ولعل من ابرع المصممينالذين برعوا في هذا المجال سينتاجوا كلاترافا


----------



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (11 يوليو 2011)

سبحان الله ... ما اعظم نعمة العقل 
مبااني رائعة وتصميم جميل وعقل مهندس معماري فنان ... بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس ايمن مواضيعك دائما جذابة .
تحياتي لكم


----------



## tamer gad (11 يوليو 2011)

اتمنى ان يكون بين المهندسين العرب مثل هؤلاء 
و اتمنى ذلك لنفسي ايضا


----------



## amr awad (11 يوليو 2011)

رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررائع


----------



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (17 أغسطس 2011)

صور جااااااااااااامدة اوي اوي


----------



## مهندس مينا (18 أغسطس 2011)

*رائع جداً شكراً جزيلاً*
​


----------



## A2011 (22 أغسطس 2011)

هي المباني ده كلها بجد ولا في منها تهيئات؟؟؟!!!:10:
يعني ده كلها مباني منفذة فعلا ولا منها تصميمات علي ورق فقط
مع خالص شكري واحترامي


----------



## Brainlee (2 يونيو 2013)

صدق رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام 
تطاول الحفاة الرعاة في البنيان


----------



## عمران عبدالقادر (15 يناير 2014)

الله


----------

